# harvest time



## badegg420 (Sep 23, 2007)

here we go


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 24, 2007)

Great pics Badegg420

What strain is it? what wet weight have you got?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 24, 2007)

*CONGRATS on a fine harvest badegg420. :aok: *


----------



## choking_victim (Sep 24, 2007)

yes..
 that'll keep you smoking for the next couple months.


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Sep 24, 2007)

Beautiful Harvest, 420. Keep it up!!!!


----------



## dmack (Sep 24, 2007)

What was those numbers badegg420? Looking good and green.


----------



## badegg420 (Sep 24, 2007)

its white widow/ yumberry x with Jack flash
it was  wet i weighed just the cola it was 2.3 oz
outdoor first grow


----------



## badegg420 (Sep 24, 2007)

well i put it on a scale its 3.10 oz almost dry


----------



## dmack (Sep 24, 2007)

Awesome and congrats. Hows the smoke?


----------



## badegg420 (Sep 24, 2007)

Havent Smoked It Needs To Cure


----------



## morrispk (Apr 5, 2008)

Great Harvest


----------



## Thee_Assassin (Apr 5, 2008)

how many plants was it originaly?


----------



## smokybear (Apr 5, 2008)

Looks great my friend. Going to be some fine smoke, I'm sure. Make sure to make a smoke report. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## captainbh420 (Nov 12, 2008)

two thumbs up for this harvest. awesome job man 10/10


----------



## andy52 (Nov 12, 2008)

great harvest


----------

